
آبل تستعد لتصنيع هواتف آيفون في الهند - rimpost
http://www.rimpost.com/article361.html#.WHKJ0urBcdc.hackernews
======
CarolineW
From Google translate:

> Apple is preparing to manufacture iPhone phones in India

